# My dogs don't seem to like each other



## astro (Jan 20, 2009)

I've had my two border collies, Tessa (5 yrs.old) and Oreo (4 yrs. old) since they were puppies. Although I wasn't a novice dog owner, I know so much more now than I did at that time; especially since I am taking a canine studies course and hope to continue with other courses when this one is completed.

I got both of them past the "critical age" for socialization and habituation and they both show signs of this. I am dealing with most of these issues, but their their apparent dislike of each other has me stumped (and sad ).

Tessa has always been sensitive to loud noises (trembles), new situations, etc. and is obsessed with ball playing. She is not clingy and rarely sets out to see where I am, unless she knows it's playtime. I can't take her on car journeys as she drools excessively and eventually vomits.
When let off the lead during puppy classes, she gravitated towards other people rather than the other puppies.

Oreo does not react to loud noises, is curious but cautious in new situations and doesn't mind playing ball but is not obsessed with it. He is more affectionate and will occasionally follow me around, asking for cuddles. He's fine in the car - he doesn't get overly excited about car journeys, but he's ok with them as long as it's not a long journey.
During puppy classes, he attempted to attack any dog that was near him; even if their back was to him and they were minding their own business. Nowadays, I have to give other dogs a wide berth so Oreo won't overreact.

Tessa & Oreo do not sleep together; they don't play together on their own; they only play together as a result of me initiating it. Everytime Oreo grabs a toy, Tessa growls and takes it away from him. I make sure I play/walk with them separately as well as together.
Oreo can be seen snarling at Tessa if she comes near him whether toys or food are involved, or not.

A friend of mine owns a Lab bitch who recently had puppies that will be available at the end of July. I've been thinking about getting a third dog but am hesitant to say yes, as I am concerned about the dynamics of such an addition.

Anybody got any ideas/suggestions/advice? Sorry for the long, drawn-out details, but this has really been bothering me for a while...


----------



## dbtips (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm, you're dog seems to have lot's of issues. Did you start training these two dogs together? I really think it's not a good idea for you to get another one since you are having a hard time with your two dogs. If there's three, I don't think you can handle it. I really hope you can find a way to make your dogs like each other.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd maybe seek a beahviourist, especially if Oreo has a tendancy to be un-friendly to dogs as I think if you take any advice from a forum regarding this it could make things worse and nobody knows your dog.

A behaviourist will be able to tell you far more than what people here could advise you to do, she'll be able to sense the situation and get a feel of how each of your dogs are reacting to each other.

Best of luck.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> I'd maybe seek a beahviourist, especially if Oreo has a tendancy to be un-friendly to dogs as I think if you take any advice from a forum regarding this it could make things worse and nobody knows your dog.
> 
> A behaviourist will be able to tell you far more than what people here could advise you to do, she'll be able to sense the situation and get a feel of how each of your dogs are reacting to each other.
> 
> Best of luck.


I agree, get a behaviourist, but make sure you get someone qualified. Have a look on the APBC website for one. Any idiot can call themselves a behaviourist and they don't know one end of a dog from the other.

Don't even think about getting another dog. That sounds like a recipe for disaster to me.

I remember on Its Me or the Dog once Victoria Stilwell was dealing with a dog who hated the other dog in the house, and she managed to cure him by producing high value treats whenever the victim dog was in sight, then taking them away when he wasn't so that he associated the dog with nice things. She also had them out walking together, getting closer gradually. But in your case it sounds like they both dislike each other, not just one.

Can you perhaps get a friend to walk one of them with you, so you can give them their distance and gradually get them used to being closer?

You definitely need a professional though, and not anybody who talks about dominance issues or being pack leader. I can see where some of the so-called behaviourists would instantly tell you that they are both trying to be pack leader, but that is rubbish.


----------

